# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Studi di settore 2009

## panceras

Lart. 83, comma 19 e art. 33, comma 1 del D.L. 112/2008 prevede dal primo gennaio 2009 che gli studi di settore devono essere elaborati anche su base regionale o comunale, in funzione dellattuazione del federalismo fiscale.
Inoltre gli studi dovranno essere pubblicati in Gazzetta Ufficiale entro il 30 settembre del periodo dimposta nel quale entrano in vigore. Per lanno 2008 questo termine, pur essendo comunque anticipato, è fissato al 31 dicembre 2008 (art. 33, comma 1). 
E' mai possibile che al 2 aprile non si veda neanche una bozza di modello? :Mad:

----------


## burrodicacao

> E' mai possibile che al 2 aprile non si veda neanche una bozza di modello?

  Altri provvedimenti sono ancora in attesa di essere ematati: se hai tempo te li dico ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## panceras

Non per fare polemiche...... ma oggi ne abbiamo 21 e ancora gli studi di settore sono latitanti....... e i giornali specializzati come il sole24ore ? non vorrei passare per paranoico ma, secondo me, c'è un intento di disinformazione messo in atto dal Ministero delle Finanze di concerto con la stampa specializzata....aaghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh finirò al manicomio!

----------


## Contabile

> Non per fare polemiche...... ma oggi ne abbiamo 21 e ancora gli studi di settore sono latitanti.......!

  
Scrivi a Salvatore Carruba. 
Sole 24 ore di oggi a pag. 14  :Big Grin:  
Come dice un esimio collaboratore del Commercialista Telematico: "Gli studi di settore sono nulla".  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ivanajol

dalla Rassegna stampa del 23 aprile 2009     
Studi, Gerico a due uscite
  Dichiarazioni. Illustrati alle associazioni gli effetti dei correttivi introdotti nel programma di calcolo. Verranno segnalati il risultato "ordinario" e quello rettificato Gerico diventa trasparente sugli effetti della crisi. Alla fine dell'utilizzo dell'applicativo ci sarà infatti un doppio risultato: quello in situazione "normale" e quello derivante dall'applicazione dei correttivi inseriti in Gerico per tener conto della difficile congiuntura economica. E' quanto è emerso ieri in una videoconferenza con la quale la Sose (Società per gli studi di settore) ha illustrato come operano i correttivi anti-crisi alle associazioni che hanno sottoscritto il protocollo per l'applicazione degli studi (Confartigianato, Confcommercio, Confesercenti, Casartigiani e Cna).
In vista del prossimo incontro con le categorie -* previsto per il 20 maggio* - *dovrebbe essere disponibile sul sito delle Entrate (compatibilmente con i tempi) il modello da allegare a Unico per comunicare i dati per l'applicazione degli studi di settore.* 
Il Sole 24 Ore - A. Criscione - art. pag. 33    
 domanda: nel frattempo ci facciamo le ferie? :Big Grin:

----------


## La matta

Domanda II: nel frattempo allungheranno la scadenza per i pagamenti (come già successe in passato) o dovremo lavorare affrettatamente, male, e a notte fonda???????
E gli ordini professionali? Alla finestra (per afferrare le iscrizioni al volo)?

----------


## panceras

I nostri ordini professionali non fanno niente niente niente niente. E' inutile continuare a parlare di dividend washing, swap, fusioni  ecc. e non interessarsi mai ai problemi terra terra. Ci sono tanti studi, come il mio, che campano con piccole cose (purtroppo non è semplice trovare il cliente che ha cose più grandi) che però sono complicate da leggi, regolamenti, circolari emesse da gente incompetente. Io vorrei vedere uno dei nostri legislatori a tavolino con un modello Irap a calcolare le deduzioni o a compilare uno studio di settore...... comunque ancora 13 anni e vado in pensione ......

----------


## bealavi

> I nostri ordini professionali non fanno niente niente niente niente. E' inutile continuare a parlare di dividend washing, swap, fusioni  ecc. e non interessarsi mai ai problemi terra terra. Ci sono tanti studi, come il mio, che campano con piccole cose (purtroppo non è semplice trovare il cliente che ha cose più grandi) che però sono complicate da leggi, regolamenti, circolari emesse da gente incompetente. Io vorrei vedere uno dei nostri legislatori a tavolino con un modello Irap a calcolare le deduzioni o a compilare uno studio di settore...... comunque ancora 13 anni e vado in pensione ......

  sono TOTALMENTE d'accordo con te!!!! 
per questo NON mi iscrivo all'ordine...non mi avranno!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## fantomas

oggi e il 15/05 e di gerico non si vede traccia (solo le BOZZE !!!!)  
Dire che il comportamento del nostro fisco e vergognoso siamo già sul complimento, ma la vera delusione e degli ordini professionali che non trovano il coraggio nemmeno di fare una bella pagina sul sole 24 ore per esprimere con fermezza e senza mezzi termini l'indignazione degli operatori del settore .....pensano solo a fare salotto e convegni su argomenti improbabili lontani dalla realtà di chi lavora veramente negli studi professionali. 
Il minimo che dovrebbero fare adesso è spostare la scadenza al 20/07 (senza lo 0,4 di interessi)  
Effettivamente sono sempre polemico, ma il mio disgusto cresce in modo esponenziale giorno dopo giorno !!!!  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## panceras

Dovremmo scrivere al nostro ordine tutti quanti. Facciamo un passa parola e mandiamo mail, lettere telegrammi, piccioni viaggiatori e tiriamo giù dal pero i capoccioni!

----------


## panceras

P.S. Ultime notizie da convegno a cui ho partecipato ieri forse proroga a luglio agosto senza maggiorazione per adeguamento agli studi ....... e noi le ferie quando le facciamo ?

----------


## pierpaolo spinoso

Ho un'impresa di movimento terra. Nel corso del 2008 i lavori si sono completamente azzerati, ma sono stato contattato da un'impresa appaltatrice di un lavoro pubblico che mi ha chiesto il noleggio dei miei mezzi. Abbiamo stipulato un contratto di noleggio senza operatore di 150.000,00 e uno con operatore di 30.000,00. Alla fine dell'anno i ricavi sono:..noleggio senza operatore 150.000,00..noleggio con operatore 30.000,00..attivita` edile propria dell'impresa 5.000,00 scarsi. Quale studio di settore applicare, considerato che l'attivita` prevalente e` quella riconducibile al noleggio di macchine per l'edilizia?..N.B. solo a gennaio del 2009 ho variato il codice attivita` prevalente, per l'impossibilita` di prevedere ricavi cosi` bassi per l'attivita` edile tradizionale

----------


## panceras

Dalle istruzioni generali dell'anno scorso (quelle del 2009 saranno disponibili nel 2020....):Si precisa che l’indicazione del codice attivit&#224; prevalente non precedentemente comunicato o comunicato in modo errato, unitamente alla variazione dati da effettuare
presso gli Uffici locali dell’Agenzia delle Entrate entro il termine di presentazione del modello UNICO 2008, ai sensi dell’art. 35, 3&#176; comma, del D.P.R. 26 ottobre 1972, n. 633, preclude l’irrogazione delle sanzioni. Si ricorda che non &#232;, invece, necessaria la dichiarazione di variazione dati quando si verifica una modifica della prevalenza nell’ambito di codici attivit&#224; gi&#224; in possesso dell’Amministrazione finanziaria.
&#200;’ sufficiente, in tal caso, che il codice riguardante l’attivit&#224; divenuta prevalente sia
indicato nel modello per la comunicazione dei dati rilevanti ai fini dello studio di settore
e nel relativo quadro della dichiarazione dei redditi per la determinazione del reddito
di impresa e/o di lavoro autonomo (RE, RF, RG) e nella dichiarazione Iva (quadro
VA).

----------


## pierpaolo spinoso

Quindi, per l'anno d'imposta 2008, devo presentare lo studio di settore relativo al noleggio di macchinari ed attrezzature edili?

----------


## panceras

Io direi di si. Ho avuto altri casi e mi sono comportato in questo modo.

----------


## ELEONORASCM

Ciao ragazzi, sono una new enter....
Parlando di studi di settore, il mio problema riguarda il deposito bilanci della srl, non so cosa possa richiedere l'applicazione degli studi di settore, non so se la ditta si adegua e quindi non riesco a calcolare le imposte di competenza. Voi in questo caso come avete fatto per l'assemblea di approvazione obbligatoria entro 120 gg dalla chiusura esercizio? Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto, siete grandi!!!1

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao ragazzi, sono una new enter....
> Parlando di studi di settore, il mio problema riguarda il deposito bilanci della srl, non so cosa possa richiedere l'applicazione degli studi di settore, non so se la ditta si adegua e quindi non riesco a calcolare le imposte di competenza. Voi in questo caso come avete fatto per l'assemblea di approvazione obbligatoria entro 120 gg dalla chiusura esercizio? Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto, siete grandi!!!1

  Alla data del 30/4 non esiste il software per gli s.d.s.; pertanto, io chiudo il bilancio senza tenere conto di eventuali non congruità/volontà di adeguamento. 
ciao

----------


## pipelly

Anche io mi comporto come Danilo.
Vorrei chiedere pero' come vi comportate dopo il calcolo degli studi, cioè se il contribuente si adegua, la differenza di tasse non calcolata ovviamente falserà in un certo modo il risultato d'esercizio, che scrittura fate in contabilità nel 2009 realativa alla differenza d tasse pagate?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Anche io mi comporto come Danilo.
> Vorrei chiedere pero' come vi comportate dopo il calcolo degli studi, cioè se il contribuente si adegua, la differenza di tasse non calcolata ovviamente falserà in un certo modo il risultato d'esercizio, che scrittura fate in contabilità nel 2009 realativa alla differenza d tasse pagate?

  
In caso di adeguamento, rilevo la sopravvenienza passiva strapordinaria, che in bilancio va nelle imposte relative agli esercizi precedenti. 
ciao

----------


## ELEONORASCM

Grazie ragazzi, siete stati fondamentalmente utili!!!buona giornata e buon lavoro

----------


## nuvola

Ciao... a noi oggi il programma di contabilità ci ha fornito gli studi di settore... anche se ancora non c'è la possibilità di effettuare il calcolo... quindi abbastanza inutili direi  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  .... voi come siete? C'è qualche novità a riguardo? Ma voi gli unici li state iniziando a gestire?

----------


## La matta

Per forza... Cominciando da quelli che hanno iniziato nell'anno e quindi studi non ne fanno, passando per l'unico contribuente soggetto a parametri, transitando per quelli che hanno uno studio perc osì dire invariato, e lasciando per ultimi quelli con lo studio revisionato... Cominciare bisogna  :Frown:

----------


## mandrake1999

Salve a tutti sono new del forum, 
ad oggi sul sito dell'agenzie delle entrate non c'è nulla da poter scaricare per gerico 2009, avete delle novità ? 
grazie 
ciao

----------


## nuvola

nessuna novità, bisogna soltanto attendere che escano sti benedetti programmi...!!
sul sole 24 ore di oggi c'è scritto che è probabile uno spostamento della scadenza al 16 luglio senza 0.40 in piu, secondo voi è possibile che lo facciano? 
Secondo me aveva piu logica per loro fare come scadenze 30 giugno e 30 luglio...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rugiada

Sul sito dell'AdE è apparsa l'opzione Software Gerico 2009 
Software per la gestione dei ricavi da studi di settore e per la predisposizione del file telematico da allegare ad UNICO 2009, ma il link non è ancora attivo....

----------


## La matta

Ci pigliano pure per i fondelli  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rugiada

Gerico 2009 disponibile su AdE!
Lo sto scaricando....

----------


## robbynaish

Ma non dicevano di aver eliminato il "valore aggiunto per addetto"? 
Nella categoria tg78U ancora c'è, e il calcolo finale è esattamente lo stesso che mi veniva usando gerico 2008......  sbaglio qualcosa? 
Grazie 
Ale

----------


## nuvola

Anche nello studio TM06a c'è.. e la cosa piu assurda è che con la prova studi utilizzando il programma dell'anno scorso era congruo ora non lo è di 6.000 euro... ma come è possibile???? :Confused:  ...non dovevano migliorare!??

----------


## jonathan

ma quale è la procedura esatta per recuperare le posizioni di gerico 2008 in Gerico 2009??
Grazie in anticipo

----------


## jonathan

ho fatto una prova sulla mia posizione utilizzando il bilancio 2008 per entrambi i Gerico: 
con gerico 2008 sono congruo
con gerico 2009  non congruo di 9.500 euro 
Assurdo!!

----------


## nuvola

Identica cosa che capita a me... ma ci stanno prendendo in giro??

----------


## sapcons

> Anche nello studio TM06a c'è.. e la cosa piu assurda è che con la prova studi utilizzando il programma dell'anno scorso era congruo ora non lo è di 6.000 euro... ma come è possibile???? ...non dovevano migliorare!??

  Se hai letto il sole 24 ore ultimamente ti sarai accorta che le entrate fiscali sono calate di circa 5 punti il che significa che da qualche parte li dovranno pure ramazzare altrimenti come fanno a mangiare !!

----------


## nuvola

Si certo.. pero cosa stanno a dire in giro che migliorano gli studi, che saranno piu adeguati... hanno modificato solo i notai e le farmacie... poveretti...!!!! 
E poi dobbiamo subirci noi i clienti che sentono chissa quale servizio al tg che li fa accendere false speranze... sembra poui che siamo noi a volerli fare pagare!!!! 
Ma per lo spostamento della scadenza? Non si è saputo piu niente?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma per lo spostamento della scadenza? Non si è saputo piu niente?

  Occorre aver pazienza, siamo solo al 25 maggio ....  :Mad:

----------


## sapcons

> ho fatto una prova sulla mia posizione utilizzando il bilancio 2008 per entrambi i Gerico: 
> con gerico 2008 sono congruo
> con gerico 2009  non congruo di 9.500 euro 
> Assurdo!!

  Confermo che per uno studio presente nel cluster dei servizi l'incremento si aggira intorno ai 17.000 euro vs il 2007. Da notare che l'incremento in 3 anni è stato pari a circa 20K.
Ma dove andremo a finire ?

----------


## nuvola

Scusate, forse domanda stupida  :Embarrassment:  ... ma possibile che non trovo sul sito dell'ADE le istruzioni per gli studi? dove sono?

----------


## La matta

Non ho guardato oggi ma fino a ieri non c'erano... I modelli nudi e crudi, ci han dato!

----------


## Niccolò

> Scusate, forse domanda stupida  ... ma possibile che non trovo sul sito dell'ADE le istruzioni per gli studi? dove sono?

  Forse è ancora presto.... magari per metà giugno ce le fanno avere  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nuvola

Ah ecco..allora non sono io che non trovo le cose  :Stick Out Tongue:  .... certo che sono veramente dei fenomeni!!!!

----------


## fabioalessandro

infatti anche io sto impazzendo
non li trovo

----------


## nuvola

Ragazzi, ho riscontrato un anomalia strana  :EEK!:  .... con il programma Gerico 2009 con il quale ho provato degli studi intanto che aspettavo che il nostro programma di contabilità facesse gli aggiornamenti... mi davano dei maggior ricavi, come ho detto in precedenza, ho provato ora nel programma che usiamo di contabilità che ha fatto gli allineamenti e non ci sono piu.... è molto strano direi, ma con gerico non mi calcolava nessun correttivo congiunturale individuale....  :EEK!:  mentre con il mio programma si.... secondo voi perche? Volevo dirvelo perche mi sembra strano!!!!

----------


## nuvola

Scusate, ho detto una cavolata, nel senso che lo studio cambia fortemente se si compila quel rigo "Ricavi dichiarati ai fini della congruita nel 2007" ... &#232; quello che fa scattare il congiunturale. Ci avete fatto caso di come cambia se non lo mettete?

----------


## La matta

Non ancora, ma così su due piedi mi pare che importi se i ricavi 2007 sono superiori a quelli 2008

----------


## pipelly

... pazzesco, impresa non congrua per 315.000 euro!|!!!!! Ma secondo voi è possibile?
Oh, i valori indicati sono esatti, li ho controllati 3 volte, convinto di aver messo qualche zero in piu' da qualche parte!!!!!
Ora vi immaginate quando chiamo l'amministratore  e glielo dico????  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nuvola

Sicuro di non aver messo qualche dato nel rigo sbagliato? 
Ragazzi, visto che le istruzioni non si vedono ancora, chi sta gia compilando gli studi mi conferma che nel rigo di cui ho parlato nel post precedente state mettendo quelli degli studi dell'anno scorso? 
Non vorrei prendere scogli visto che quelli che ho chiuso li sto gia comunicando!!! 
Ma ancora proroghe niente eh...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sicuro di non aver messo qualche dato nel rigo sbagliato? 
> Ragazzi, visto che le istruzioni non si vedono ancora, chi sta gia compilando gli studi mi conferma che nel rigo di cui ho parlato nel post precedente state mettendo quelli degli studi dell'anno scorso?  Non vorrei prendere scogli visto che quelli che ho chiuso li sto gia comunicando!!! 
> Ma ancora proroghe niente eh...

  
Sconsiglio caldamente di mettere OGGI al corrente il cliente degli esiti degli s.d.s.

----------


## pipelly

...certo, non oggi,..... dopo la trasmissione del bilancio!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nuvola

> Sconsiglio caldamente di mettere OGGI al corrente il cliente degli esiti degli s.d.s.

  Posso sapere perche? Che vuol dire? 
Come faccio a non comunicare gli studi se devo fargli pagare le imposte?????

----------


## fabioalessandro

mica potete uppare i file degli studi?
ancora non c'&#232; nulla sull a.d.e.

----------


## nuvola

> mica potete uppare i file degli studi?
> ancora non c'è nulla sull a.d.e.

  Scusa ma continuo a non capire....  :Frown:  sarà che sono proprio in difficoltà per queste dichiarazioni...ma non capisco... che vuol dire quello che hai scritto?

----------


## dani67

Anche a me una situazione che, con il calcolo 2008 portava un maggior ricavo di  30.000, con il calcolo 2009 porta un maggior ricavo di  57000!!!
Ho trovato una guida operativa di Gerico 2009, parla dei correttivi:
" Inoltre, per gli studi TG40U, UG44U, TG69U è prevista la simulazione dellapplicazione del correttivo congiunturale, ossia, per le imprese non congrue, un abbattimento dei ricavi stimati.
Tuttavia tale abbattimento non viene applicato in modo automatico; il contribuente, infatti, inserendo le informazioni richieste nel quadro X, potrà tramite GE.RI.CO   visualizzare limporto della riduzione, che verrà riconosciuta, su richiesta del contribuente stesso , dagli Uffici locali dellAgenzia delle Entrate, dopo che avranno verificato, in sede di contraddittorio, la sussistenza dei presupposti per la concessione del correttivo." 
e poi:
"Per tutti gli studi di settore sono state inserite funzioni finalizzate allapplicazione dei correttivi 2009 a seguito di quanto disposto dallarticolo 8 del D.L 185/2008, riguardante la revisione congiunturale degli studi di settore per far fronte allattuale crisi economica."
L'unica funzione che ho trovato e quella che dice "applica riduzioni" e si riferisce solo ai dati relativi agli apprendisti. 
Voi avete trovato altro che possa aiutarci?
E meno male che si parlava di crisi e di aiuti alle imprese!!!!

----------


## nuvola

Ciao.. come dicevo in precedenza, per gli studi che io ho provato mi applica automaticamente il congiunturale e in alcuni casi lo studio diventa proprio congruo... 
Ho notato che questo viene calcolato sulla base dei ricavi indicati relativi al periodo d'imposta 2007, forse valutano se i ricavi sono effettivamente scesi. 
Sulla base di quando detto a me gli studi non congrui sono diventati congrui in alcuni casi.... 
L'unica cosa che non ho capito e quello che mi hanno detto prima di non comunicare gli studi al cliente... non capisco il motivo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  e aspetto che qualcuno mi chiarisca le idee....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Posso sapere perche? Che vuol dire? 
> Come faccio a non comunicare gli studi se devo fargli pagare le imposte?????

  
Il termine per il pagamento delle imposte verrà prorogato senza maggiorazione al 16/7. 
La convenienza ad adeguarsi va valutata caso per caso. Dubito che in caso di importi molto alti il cliente si adeguerà mai, anche se glielo dici adesso....

----------


## nuvola

Ahhh ok... ma io parlavo del fatto che quelli che sono chiusi o sono congrui o non lo sono di poco.  
E che ho letto della proroga ma ancora non c'&#232; niente di certo, quindi come faccio a spiegare ai clienti che c'&#232; effettivamente stata sta benedetta proroga??? Loro stanno fremendo  :Mad:  .... e non vogliono sentire niente... se l'ade fosse cosi clemente a far uscire il comunicato definitivo...  :Embarrassment:  .... non aspetter&#224; mica il 15 giugno!!!!

----------


## fabioalessandro

> Scusa ma continuo a non capire....  sar&#224; che sono proprio in difficolt&#224; per queste dichiarazioni...ma non capisco... che vuol dire quello che hai scritto?

  che sul sito dell'agenzia non c'&#232; il link per scaricare gerico
mica potete passarmi il file d'installazione? 
[edit]
trovato finalmente grazie comunque

----------


## fabioalessandro

installato
una curiosit&#224;
come vi comportate con le seguenti attivit&#224;?
cio&#232; ho delle consulenze presso dei comuni per accertamenti ici
cio&#232; controllo e liquido eventuali accertamenti
come inquadrate questa attivit&#224;? vengo pagato a percentuale sul riscosso
D24 oppure D09?
inoltre sono revisore per dei comuni
ma pur avendo presentato il pro-forma
ancora mi devono pagare
quindi in teoria come revisione devo mettere zero giusto?

----------


## nuvola

> che sul sito dell'agenzia non c'è il link per scaricare gerico
> mica potete passarmi il file d'installazione? 
> [edit]
> trovato finalmente grazie comunque

   
Ah ecco... perche sul sito ci sono già da Venerdi scorso!!!! Mancano solo le istruzioni...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ahhh ok... ma io parlavo del fatto che quelli che sono chiusi o sono congrui o non lo sono di poco.

  Per quelli congrui, o quasi congrui, che problema c'è??     

> E che ho letto della proroga ma ancora non c'è niente di certo, quindi come faccio a spiegare ai clienti che c'è effettivamente stata sta benedetta proroga??? Loro stanno fremendo  .... e non vogliono sentire niente... se l'ade fosse cosi clemente a far uscire il comunicato definitivo...  .... non aspetterà mica il 15 giugno!!!!

  No ...... magari il 16 !!  :Mad:  
Beh, se i clienti hanno premura di pagare, il problema non è tuo: io al posto tuo illustrerei a situazione, e farei decidere A LORO il da farsi.

----------


## nuvola

Ma secondo voi perchè quest'anno stanno tardando cosi con le istruzioni? Non capisco le difficolta una volta approvati gli studi..... io credo sia rimasta piu o meno uguale... ma come si fa avere la certezza se non mettono le istruzioni!!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma secondo voi perchè quest'anno stanno tardando cosi con le istruzioni? Non capisco le difficolta una volta approvati gli studi..... io credo sia rimasta piu o meno uguale... ma come si fa avere la certezza se non mettono le istruzioni!!!!

  
E' semplice: l'incertezza aumenta la probabilità di commettere errori, e il tutto a favore del fisco.

----------


## Flucksky77

E' necessario inviare lo studio di una ditta che inizia o cessa l'attività nel corso dell'anno? Se si solamente i dati ai fini statistici e non contabili?

----------


## nuvola

Be dipende...se non ricordo male se per esempio inizia nel corso dell'anno ed è una continuazione di un'altra attività li compili ma non hai obbligo di adeguamento...
se è aperta proprio nel 2009 mi pare di no, ma nelle istruzioni generali delli studi è scritto bene...

----------


## Flucksky77

immaginavo.....cavolo ste maledette istruzioni non ci sono ancora. cosa aspettano il 16 di luglio ?!?!

----------


## nuvola

Buongiorno a tutti  :Big Grin:  ..... parere.... secondo voi, chi risulta congruo, con l'utilizzo comunque del congiunturale individuale non verrà sottoposto a controlli giusto? 
E chi invece per alcuni aspetti non è coerente ma lo studio risulta comunque congruo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongiorno a tutti  ..... parere.... secondo voi, chi risulta congruo, con l'utilizzo comunque del congiunturale individuale non verrà sottoposto a controlli giusto?

  E' stato espressamente affermato in un quotidiano specializzato di ieri. E ciò non solo per chi è congruo, ma anche per chi si adegua.     

> E chi invece per alcuni aspetti non è coerente ma lo studio risulta comunque congruo?

  Quelli secondo me sono a rischio. Ma l'AdE non lo ha specificato, ha solo parlato di contribuenti congrui.

----------


## nuvola

Per riprendere un discorso vecchio... l'inail titolare dove lo mettete?

----------


## solar

> Per riprendere un discorso vecchio... l'inail titolare dove lo mettete?

  Nelle ultime istruzioni disponibili si trova una precisa indicazione:   -nel rigo F17 , l'ammontare dei costi sostenuti per l'acquisto di servizi che non sono stati inclusi nei righi F15 e F16, quali, ad esempio ..............., *i premi per* *assicurazioni obbligatorie*, ...........................................

----------


## La matta

Oggi è il 3 giugno, e gli studi pubblicati dall'AdE (mai nome fu più azzeccato!) sono ancora in bozza e mancanti delle istruzioni. Non so se spararmi io o andare a compiere qualche strage...  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

per la strage hai già un adepto  :Big Grin: 
chi si vuole partecipare?

----------


## nuvola

se volete ci sono anche io!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Secondo me altro che proroga al 16 luglio...qui devono proprio levare tutto!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fabioalessandro

io sono per la proroga al 16 GIUGNO
.
.
.
......del 2030 per&#242;  :Big Grin:

----------


## rubber78

E in alcuni casi sono pure peggiorati... 
Ho fatto un previsionale su un'attività con gerico 2008 ora vado a provarla con i nuovi studi 2009 e non torna...uffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff :Mad:

----------


## Flucksky77

ad oggi 4 giugno si hanno notizie delle istruzioni degli SdS ?  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## solar

''Il decreto che ha approvato i correttivi ha precisato che i contribuenti che applicano gli studi se «per il periodo d'imposta 2008, dichiarano, anche a seguito dell'adeguamento,* ricavi o compensi di ammontare non inferiore a quello risultante dall'applicazione degli studi di settore* integrati con i correttivi approvati con il presente decreto, *non sono assoggettabili, per tale annualità, ad accertamento»*. La stessa clausola di salvaguardia vale per i professionisti al termine dell'approvazione in via definitiva degli studi monitorati. Una indicazione che offre quindi ai contribuenti un motivo di appetibilità ulteriore per l'adeguamento agli studi. Probabilmente l'intento è proprio quello di evitare una fuga generalizzata dai risultati di Gerico.'' 
Fonte: Sole24Ore 0506/09 
Sembrerebbe che, messa in questi termini, la congruità dei ricavi sia il solo elemento importante ai fini della non assoggettabilità a controlli (e non anche la coerenza). 
Inoltre, sempre dal Sole24Ore:   ''L'altro elemento importante che viene generalmente dato per accertato, anche se non è indicato nella bozza circolante del decreto sui correttivi, è la possibilità di versare *entro il 15 luglio* senza la maggiorazione dello 0,40 per cento. Anche se al momento non è ancora arrivato il decreto *non ci sono dubbi sulla proroga.*''

----------


## nuvola

Ciao a tutti.. ho un caso strano... nello studio di un tabacchino (per cui ho fatto dei quesiti in post precedenti) mi da sia il ricavo puntuale che il ricavo minimo con il segno -  davanti... che vuol dire???  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ivanajol

> ad oggi 4 giugno si hanno notizie delle istruzioni degli SdS ?

  no nada, neanche ad oggi 5 giugno (e si che dovevano essere pubblicate oggi).. ma è altresì vero che fino alle ore 24.00 saremo ancora nella giornata di oggi.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rubber78

> Ciao a tutti.. ho un caso strano... nello studio di un tabacchino (per cui ho fatto dei quesiti in post precedenti) mi da sia il ricavo puntuale che il ricavo minimo con il segno -  davanti... che vuol dire???

  Ma hai indicato la riga giusta per i beni soggetti ad aggio?
Tabacchi solo aggio
Giornali diff. tra ricavi e costi anche se aggio...
ricariche stessa cosa di sopra.... 
Mi sembra che tu debba utilizzare il rigo F8 Ricavi e F11 per i costi...

----------


## Flucksky77

Studi di settori pubblicati con relative istruzioni nel sito dell'AdE !!!  :Big Grin:  era oraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!
solo che non me li scarica !!! ufffff

----------


## nuvola

> Ma hai indicato la riga giusta per i beni soggetti ad aggio?
> Tabacchi solo aggio
> Giornali diff. tra ricavi e costi anche se aggio...
> ricariche stessa cosa di sopra.... 
> Mi sembra che tu debba utilizzare il rigo F8 Ricavi e F11 per i costi...

  
Allora, essendo semplificato io sto registrando solo gli aggi... il rigo F08 dice "Ricavi derivanti dalla vendita di generi soggetti ad aggio fisso", come detto in precedenza secondo me, li ci andrebbero le vendite in generale se pero avessi anche degli acquisti di generi soggetti ad aggio e ricavo fisso..che non ho!!! Io ho solo l'aggio... come mi devo comportare?

----------


## Flucksky77

Voi riuscite a scaricare i modelli e le istruzioni?
Perchè io non riesco !!!!  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## fantomas

Io ci sono riuscito Sabato pomeriggio, ma erano lentissimi !!! 
Ma non affrettatevi !!!!!! abbiamo la proroga al 6 Luglio  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## m.cristina

Potrei sapere come fare per scaricare le spiegazioni degli studi di settore?
Sono entrata sul sito dell'agenzia delle antrate ma non li trovo da nessuna parte!

----------


## Contabile

> Sono entrata sul sito dell'agenzia delle antrate ma non li trovo da nessuna parte!

  Se entri sul sito delle "antrate" non trovi nulla.  :Big Grin:  
Se entri nelle ENTRATE trovi. Qui. Ciao  :Smile:

----------


## dani67

Ma da quando si chiede la password per scaricare le istruzioni degli Studi????

----------


## nuvola

Anche a me chiede la password... e non riesco ad andare avanti...  :Confused:

----------


## m.cristina

> Se entri sul sito delle "antrate" non trovi nulla.  
> Se entri nelle ENTRATE trovi. Qui. Ciao

  Questa sezione l'avevo già vista, ma non ci sono le istruzioni e confermo quello che dicoo gli altri, nell'unica sezione dove ci sono le istruzioni chiedono la password per continuare....e non ho capito neanche che password vogliono!

----------


## Flucksky77

> Questa sezione l'avevo gi&#224; vista, ma non ci sono le istruzioni e confermo quello che dicoo gli altri, nell'unica sezione dove ci sono le istruzioni chiedono la password per continuare....e non ho capito neanche che password vogliono!

  anche a me chiedeva la password....ma dopo mille tentativi sono riuscito a scaricare sia i modelli che istruzioni senza l'utilizzo della password ma &#232; lentissimo!! 
l'unico consiglio che posso darti e provarci finche non ti chiede pi&#249; la password e avere pazienza perch&#232; &#232; lentissimo  :Wink:  
&#232; da venerd&#236; pomeriggio che provo e solo oggi me li ha fatti scaricare  :Wink:

----------


## dani67

E' vero!! basta cliccare su accedi finchè non te li apre.

----------


## beck

In quale rigo va inserito l'importo del 10% dell'irap deducibile? nelle istruzioni non ho trovato nulla.

----------


## sapcons

Io lo ho inserito nel RF19 tra le variazioni in - e in quelle in aumento ho indicato il 100%.
saluti

----------


## sapcons

> Io ci sono riuscito Sabato pomeriggio, ma erano lentissimi !!! 
> Ma non affrettatevi !!!!!! abbiamo la proroga al 6 Luglio

  
Che tu sappia la proroga vale anche per i versamenti di saldo e 1° acconto INPS.
Grazie

----------


## nuvola

Scusate...di che 10% parlate? Quelli relativi agli interessi? :Confused:   
Si, sia il saldo che i contributi inps seguono le scadenze delle altre imposte. L'unico dubbio ce l'ho per il diritto camerale..

----------


## beck

> Scusate...di che 10% parlate? Quelli relativi agli interessi?  
> Si, sia il saldo che i contributi inps seguono le scadenze delle altre imposte. L'unico dubbio ce l'ho per il diritto camerale..

  
Il 10% relativo all'IRAP portato in diminuzione dal reddito nel modello studi di settore.
Il diritto camerale si calcolo sull'imponibile irap, quindi nel caso di adeguamento agli studi l'importo cambierebbe, quindi anche questo seguirebbe la proroga.

----------


## nuvola

> Il 10% relativo all'IRAP portato in diminuzione dal reddito nel modello studi di settore.
> Il diritto camerale si calcolo sull'imponibile irap, quindi nel caso di adeguamento agli studi l'importo cambierebbe, quindi anche questo seguirebbe la proroga.

  Dal reddito nel modello studi di settore?  :Confused:  ... forse mi sono persa qualcosa!!! Non ho capito..

----------


## Robi

> Il diritto camerale si calcolo sull'imponibile irap, quindi nel caso di adeguamento agli studi l'importo cambierebbe, quindi anche questo seguirebbe la proroga.

  L'adeguamento da studi di settore non incide sulla base per il calcolo del diritto camerale! va preso il rigo IQ/IP1 al netto dello stesso.

----------


## Robi

> Il 10% relativo all'IRAP portato in diminuzione dal reddito nel modello studi di settore.

  Per analogia con altre deduzioni extra-contabili ammesse al reddito d'impresa (vedi ad esempio quelle per autotrasportatori ed agenti e rappresentanti), le inserirei al rigo* F23 (altre componenti negative)* dati contabili degli studi di settore.

----------


## Robi

> L'unico dubbio ce l'ho per il diritto camerale..

  E' già capitata una proroga simile nel 2007 ed il Ministero dello Sviluppo Economico, chiarì in una circolare che il versamento del diritto annuale è collegato al versamento del primo acconto delle imposte sui redditi. 
Va da se che le imprese iscritte in CCIAA e non rientranti tra quelle beneficiare della proroga (quelle che applicano i parametri) avranno i termini di scadenza ordinari.

----------


## fabioalessandro

oggi sono andato ad un cfp sugli studi di settore
ho saputo che per chi non si adegua gli accertamenti dell'ade sono solo e dico solo del 5-6% :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
a voi le conclusioni

----------


## roberta66

Non so se qualcuno di voi ha avuto il piacere di veder "corretti" alcuni studi di settore elaborati. Parlo del correttivo anticrisi che dovrebbe applicarsi un po' a tutti gli studi (livelli 1 - 2 e 3 in modo particolare perchè è "individuale" ).
Io ne ho elaborati parecchi sino ad ora e nessuno riporta correzioni nella stampa dell'esito! Anzi, sono tutti molto più elevati dello scorso anno e non so cosa consigliare ai clienti!!! Adeguarsi o boicottare?
Io propenderei per il non adeguamento di massa, stanno facendo un casino con questi studi di settore e quelle poche certezze che avevamo stanno vacillando del tutto....  :Frown:

----------


## nuvola

Io deve essere sincera, su molti studi ho visto il famoso "correttivo", e molti studi che prima non risultavano congrui con il vecchio software ora lo sono, quindi devo dire che per la maggior parte ha migliorato!!

----------


## La matta

Personalmente ho visto che lo studio UG75U per gli impiantisti è diventato qualcosa di abnorme. Non sappiamo più dove girarci per cercare di attenuare il colpo. Anche gli studi per bar e ristoranti non scherzano. I grossisti di fiori piangono. Guarda caso, sono gli studi revisionati, e si sa che le revisioni 999 su 1000 sono al rialzo. Nulla di nuovo.
Problema è che di anno in anno si cerca di convincere i clienti a battere un po' di più durante l'anno per non trovarsi in situazioni tristi a giugno dell'anno dopo. Risultato? Nonostante la crisi, molti hanno ricavi superiori al 2007, quindi niente correttivo congiunturale!
E vai pure a dire che pagano quest'anno per gli anni scorsi che hanno fatto i furbetti... Già gli anni scorsi piangevano che le tasse se li mangiavano vivi. :Frown:

----------


## roberta66

in che zona di Italia operi? Non vorrei che Roma fosse penalizzata in questo senso...   

> Io deve essere sincera, su molti studi ho visto il famoso "correttivo", e molti studi che prima non risultavano congrui con il vecchio software ora lo sono, quindi devo dire che per la maggior parte ha migliorato!!

----------


## roberta66

Il massimo per me è stato lo S.S. di una Logopedista che fattura sempre e solo una fattura al mese a una clinica privata, niente ricavi a nero.
Non ha spese detratte, nè telefonini o automobili e....non è congrua di 10 mila euro!!!! E' stato sufficiente ridurre le ore settimanali lavorate (da 40 a 25) ed è congrua e coerente.
Ma dove non si possono fare "apparizioni e sparizioni" come ci difendiamo? :EEK!:      

> Personalmente ho visto che lo studio UG75U per gli impiantisti è diventato qualcosa di abnorme. Non sappiamo più dove girarci per cercare di attenuare il colpo. Anche gli studi per bar e ristoranti non scherzano. I grossisti di fiori piangono.(

----------


## La matta

Non ci difendiamo... problema è che il cliente che deve pagare un sacco di tasse la metà delle volte è un cliente perso. Mica capisce, lui. Ti dice: pago te, perchè devi capire tu.  :Frown:  E con questi chiari di luna mica ci si può tanto permettere di fare i puristi intransigenti.

----------


## Robbie58

> Personalmente ho visto che lo studio UG75U per gli impiantisti è diventato qualcosa di abnorme.

  Perfetto, non l'ho ancora affrontato ed era già un incubo gli scorsi anni. Io già gli anni scorsi mi ero fatto una convinzione : lo Studio ( e se va bene anche la verifica ) l' ha preparato qualcuno che si è fatto ristrutturare la casa e l' idraulico, l' elettricista e l' installatore di serramenti gli hanno insidiato la moglie, che però si è concessa all' ascensorista.   

> Il massimo per me è stato lo S.S. di una Logopedista che fattura sempre e solo una fattura al mese a una clinica privata, niente ricavi a nero.
> Non ha spese detratte, nè telefonini o automobili e....non è congrua di 10 mila euro!!!! E' stato sufficiente ridurre le ore settimanali lavorate (da 40 a 25) ed è congrua e coerente.
> Ma dove non si possono fare "apparizioni e sparizioni" come ci difendiamo?

  Ma che birichina ...   

> Non ci difendiamo... problema è che il cliente che deve pagare un sacco di tasse la metà delle volte è un cliente perso. Mica capisce, lui. Ti dice: pago te, perchè devi capire tu.  E con questi chiari di luna mica ci si può tanto permettere di fare i puristi intransigenti.

  Un cliente che è una rogna, o una rogna in meno come cliente : questo è il dilemma !

----------


## nuvola

> in che zona di Italia operi? Non vorrei che Roma fosse penalizzata in questo senso...

  
Io opero dalla sardegna.... ma guarda di solito erano proprio un disastro...per il momento non mi lamento!!

----------


## nuvola

Avrei una domanda da farvi... secondo voi, se una ditta o società cambia il codice studio nel 2008 perche ha proprio cambiato attività, nel rigo RX dove devo indicare i ricavi del 2007 glieli devo inserire? :Confused: ... mi sorge il dubbio perche comunque si tratta di un'altro studio...che non c'entra niente... che dite? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## La matta

Secondo me sì... in fondo chiedono i ricavi  :Big Grin: 
E comunque le risultanze, dato il cambio di SdS, non saranno direttamente applicabili.

----------


## La matta

E come se non bastasse...
A causa di un baco, dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento del programma di contabilità sono due giorni che non riusciamo ad accedere agli studi di settore: ogni volta che calcoliamo una congruità ci sbatte fuori!  :Mad:  :Frown:

----------


## La matta

> E come se non bastasse...
> A causa di un baco, dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento del programma di contabilità sono due giorni che non riusciamo ad accedere agli studi di settore: ogni volta che calcoliamo una congruità ci sbatte fuori!

  Problema risolto passando all'interfaccia grafica evoluta... non si può vivere sempre col fiato sospeso.
Propongo di proporre la proposta di considerare il nostro lavoro come usurante... almeno per le cellule cerebrali!  :Big Grin:

----------


## nuvola

Secondo voi se nel 2008 una ditta individuale che non ha piu niente da anni cioè nè ricavi nè acquisti e ha solo il diritto cciaa come costo posso non fargli gli studi con causa di esclusione 7 "altre situazioni di non normale svolgimento dell'attività" ??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## shukran

Secondo me ad una ditta individuale che non ha piu niente da anni cio&#232; n&#232; ricavi n&#232; acquisti e ha solo il diritto cciaa come costo posso solo dirgli *cessa la partita IVA*. 
O c'&#232; dell'altro?

----------


## nuvola

> Secondo me ad una ditta individuale che non ha piu niente da anni cio&#232; n&#232; ricavi n&#232; acquisti e ha solo il diritto cciaa come costo posso solo dirgli *cessa la partita IVA*. 
> O c'&#232; dell'altro?

   :Embarrassment:  .... no non c'&#232; dell'altro, ha avuto dei problemi e attende per rimettersi a lavorare... 
Al di la di questo.... posso gestirlo cosi lo studio?

----------


## nuvola

Ho un'altra domanda....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Se devo compilare uno studio (è un'altro cliente) che non ha lo stesso nè acquisti nè vendite, ma costo inail e diritti, è comunque congruo, pero c'è il problema che senza inserire le percentruali di vendita non mi fa chiudere lo studio e mi blocca conseguentemente la dichiarazione. Secondo voi è sbagliato mettere 100% in un rigo qualsiasi per far andare lo studio.. o se no come faccio? :Embarrassment:

----------


## shukran

> Ho un'altra domanda.... 
> Se devo compilare uno studio di un'altro cliente che non ha n&#232; acquisti n&#232; vendite, ma costo inail e diritti, &#232; comunque congruo

  Non compro, non vendo, ho solo altri costi e sono congruo. Mi piace  :Big Grin:

----------


## shukran

> Ha avuto dei problemi e attende per rimettersi a lavorare...

  Poteva cessare e quando di nuovo pronto riaprire. Avrebbe risparmiato sicuramente qualcosa. Al di la di questo gestisci lo studio come meglio ritieni. Dovrai secondo me comunque affrontare l'Amministrazione che ti chiederà di certo chiarimenti.

----------


## nuvola

Le manutenzioni degli immobili strumentali, in quale rigo vanno? F17 o F22? Perche nelle istruzioni mi pare di capire che vanno nel rigo F22 quelli locati a terzi..  :Confused:

----------


## nuvola

Scusate.. i compensi per professionisti relativi a notai e cose del genere..dove vanno.. F16 o F17? :Confused:

----------


## Robbie58

> Le manutenzioni degli immobili strumentali, in quale rigo vanno? F17 o F22? Perche nelle istruzioni mi pare di capire che vanno nel rigo F22 quelli locati a terzi..

   

> Scusate.. i compensi per professionisti relativi a notai e cose del genere..dove vanno.. F16 o F17?

  In tutti e due i casi  F17 .

----------


## nuvola

Le spese condominiali in quel rigo vanno?

----------


## Robbie58

> Le spese condominiali in quel rigo vanno?

  Rigo F17 . 
Ciao.

----------


## panceras

Qualcuno sa se i correttivi anti crisi opereranno anche per l'anno 2009 ? E se si ...... chi l'ha detto ? circolare, nota ufficiale, messaggio ecc. ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Qualcuno sa se i correttivi anti crisi opereranno anche per l'anno 2009 ? E se si ...... chi l'ha detto ? circolare, nota ufficiale, messaggio ecc. ?

  
Come sai certe cose si vengono a sapere solo verso maggio .....

----------


## alfredo da roma

mi permetto di segnalarVi questo articolo 
Titolo:  Studi, in 902 mila fanno spallucce 
Autore:  Cristina Bartelli 
Fonte:  Italia Oggi  pag:  19 
Sale la platea dei contribuenti che decide di non adeguarsi agli studi di settore. Mentre nel 2007 la percentuale era del 61% l'anno successivo è salita al 63%. Scende anche la base imponibile derivante dall'adeguamento spontaneo: nel 2007 aveva toccato quota 4,4 milioni di euro, nel 2008 l'importo è stato di 4,1 milioni di euro. La forbice però si riduce se si prende a riferimento tutto l'universo studi. Sale il numero dei congrui.

----------

